# Bald spots when shedding



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've had my horse for a couple years and both years she get a giant bald spot on her back when shedding. I guess it's just normal for her to do that. Does anyone else have a horse that does that? Anyone know what causes that to happen?

I'm not sure if it's ok to ride her until it grows back. I walked her around bareback for a few minutes tonight. But I'm worried riding her in a lesson with a saddle could give her sores.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

blossom856 said:


> I've had my horse for a couple years and both years she get a giant bald spot on her back when shedding. I guess it's just normal for her to do that. Does anyone else have a horse that does that? Anyone know what causes that to happen?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's ok to ride her until it grows back. I walked her around bareback for a few minutes tonight. But I'm worried riding her in a lesson with a saddle could give her sores.



My mare gets some bald spots on her neck. not bad, but they are there. and i just leave them alone. if they dont seem to bother the horse, then there is really no problem. my mares hair just grows in when shes done shedding. and it doesnt take all that long.


does it seem to bother your horse at all?


it may also be from other horses nibbling on him/her. That always happends with my mare also, around her withers. not very bad. but just when horses groom eachother.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

It didn't bother her last year and it doesn't seem to be bothering her this year. 

These spots are way to big to be from horses grooming her. Imagine lying a halfpad sideways across her back. That's about the size of this bald spot.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash gets the same thing. Its not completely bald but really thin hair.


----------



## MyRamblingT (Apr 22, 2009)

Sometimes this can happen to a horse if they have rain rot. The area that is affected will lose the hair to an almost bald apperance. To prevent this, be sure to properly groom the horse if they are wet from snow or rain. A blanket can also be used to prevent this but just be sure it is a waterproof blanket and that it is washed regularly.
What I would suggest for you is to rub itchamol on the affect area. This will be a bit goopy so I wouldnt suggest riding with it on. What the itchamol will do is draw out the rainrot fungus and the hair will grow out very soon. My horse had two small patches on her rump and I put the itchamol on and she had normal hair groth within a week. 
Hope this helps


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

She had horrible rain rot last spring all over her back. And at the time I assumed that's why she lost the hair. But the rain rot has been gone for some time. So maybe this is just how she sheds out. I guess I'll have to wait another year or two to know for sure. Thanks anyway.


----------



## luvmypainthorse (Feb 23, 2009)

*Uneven Shedding*

I have heard that uneven shedding can be caused by some sort of mineral deficiancy....though not sure what mineral exactly it is at the moment.....it escapes me....anyway, you may try giving her a complete mineral block (one that is high in vitamins and minerals, not one that is mostly salt w/ a little bit of minerals), or a top dress loose mineral to supplement her grain. (ADM makes a great one called the quad block, it can be easily broken in to four pieces and given a little at a time, or split between different horses) A skin/coat supplement may also help.

Could also be rain-rot if there are other signs...like sores or little bumps, or hair coming out in clumps with skin particles on them.....if that is the case, then you need to treat it, along with all of your brushes, blankets, etc., as it is caused by bacteria....and can spread to other horses or back to your horse....

A good bath, if you have a place where it is warm would help too.

Best of luck.

Tina


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well all the hair has grown back so I'll have wait until next spring to see if a mineral block will prevent it.


----------

